# Coker Livestock Auction in Cleveland



## wilber85 (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone ever been?

I am hoping to get some pigeons for dog training.  I read there is an auction every Saturday at 4 pm.  Whats it like?


----------



## Nga. (Jul 1, 2010)

Not many pigeons ever come through there. When they do they are high by my standards 8.00+ each.

They run just about everything you can think of through there. Small farm animals to just old junk. Good buys to be had then some not so good also. Plan on making a night of it. Starts at 4ish and runs till done which can be 1am it finishes up with horses.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes that is a little high.  How about quail or chukar or other game birds?

I am thinking about ordering online but the minimum order is 50 quail and I dont think I have the space to keep 50 birds.


----------



## Nga. (Jul 2, 2010)

Only seen Chukar come through a couple times. Very few Bobwhite. Most common quail there is Button. Pheasents aren't cheap either.


----------

